# ARRIVAL OF AF!!!! .......PLEASE HELP!!!



## SCOUSER (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi all!

thanks for all your support but a big fat AF came this morning so I have had a long cycle time.  At this rate it's gonna be so hard to calculate the days for BMS.

has anybody any suggestions in how to calculate the right days or has anybody been in the same situation.

All help is gratefully received.

Scouser xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry the  arrived !!  I know how frustrating it can be waiting for it ! I lost 2 months after my first cycle of clomid!

As far as  is concerned ..Best thing to do is do it from day 10 onwards of your cycle and just have fun. Try not to turn it into a manic babymaking cycle but enjoy yourselves.. if you are relaxed it is supposed to be better and you have more chance of conceiving .. Wishing you lots and lots of     for a  cycle x

Cat x


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi there  

I also got AF 2day    .......Cycle 4 2mora!!! However, could anyone give me a bit ov advice,because....I normally have a 28 day cycle. I take me clomid day 2-6, which I have responded 2 well. 2day is day 27, this is unusual 4 me 2 get AF early, also it is hardly an AF!!! It is the lightest AF I have EVER had, I usually have 2 build a dam!!!   And, I have NO period pain, which again is REALLY not me as I have had bad periods 4 years. Been havin little achy, niggly AF pains for the past couple of days but just seems really strange 2 me to have such a light, pain free AF   
My mam, when she was preggars with moi, she bleed a little when her AF was due, but in the same way, it stopped after a day and she thought she was BFN but she was BFP!!!  My mam has said, if the bleeding has stoped in the morning then 2 do a test b4 I start clomid cycle 4 just incase. Does anyone have any thoughts on that?

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh yes I would do another test before taking clomid hun if it is really light .. although I had my lightest period ever the period before last and it barely lasted two days and was more of a smudge than anything and it was def an AF not implantation or anything.. but I would want to be sure before taking any more crazy pills hun.  Good Luck x

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Scouser, I have erratic cycles even on the Clomid, so I use OPKs from CD10 onwards. I also chart BBT which confirms it as temp jumps up after I've had +ive OPK. They can be unreliable with PCOS, but I'm lucky that they seem to be very accurate for me. Might be worth a go!

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi cat

Well, the light AF woz the calm b4 the storm!!! The river burst it's banks 2day, so, defo   showing her face!!! Bk 2 the drawing board, think i gave meself bit of false hope there, but that happens pretty much EVERY month!!!   

Thanks 4 ur advice anyway hun

LOL Lily xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Really sorry AF arrived again, how devastating for you..

Can you ask your cons or nurse about the timing for BMS ?

good luck for next mth.  take care. Jo xx


----------

